# Friday the 13th (2006) - The ASX soars!



## Realist (13 October 2006)

Will be a good day for the ASX, up alot!

We're heading for an alltime record high next week folks!

Who said October was a bad month, or Friday the 13th was unlucky?    

5500 here we come!!   

6000 by year end maybe  : 


(Wayne I'm expecting a bearish reply...  )


----------



## wayneL (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Will be a good day for the ASX, up alot!
> 
> We're heading for an alltime record high next week folks!
> 
> ...




Oh no! I'm Harry Dent II 

ASX 18,000 by Dec 2008

PS Nice touch with the Lemon Chiffon LOL


----------



## krisbarry (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

Yes it certainly will be a great day, the DOW has rallied again overnight hitting a new all time high.

The only spanner in the works is a certain interest rate rise in November.


----------



## happytrader (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

Hi Stop_the_clock

All the more reason to buy an undervalued income producing bluechip asset I would have thought.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

Will be a good day, yes, but October has just started. Let's not count our little stacks of coin yet.


----------



## clowboy (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

o but it is so much fun kennas


----------



## imajica (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

ZFX is going to soar today

1. zinc price strong

2. lead price strong

3. dow closes nearly 100 points higher

4. last day to claim your meaty 70cent dividend


happy days


----------



## professor_frink (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Will be a good day, yes, but October has just started. Let's not count our little stacks of coin yet.



Hey kennas,

From the data I have,on average, October is an up month more than it's down.

BUY BUY BUY


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*



			
				professor_frink said:
			
		

> Hey kennas,
> 
> From the data I have,on average, October is an up month more than it's down.
> 
> BUY BUY BUY




he he, will be a good day to take some profits today I think...


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

What you do guys think will run the most and your thoughts why would be appreciated...

EDIT: Pref small Caps

Thanks
From all the young players here on asf.  :


----------



## alankew (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

Do I have to hod my Zinifex shares till close of business today to get the divi


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*



			
				professor_frink said:
			
		

> Hey kennas,
> 
> From the data I have,on average, October is an up month more than it's down.
> 
> BUY BUY BUY



Does your data include October 1987?
Regards Kooka


----------



## imajica (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

alankew yes you do

you can sell them on Monday, but remember the shares usually drop a bit ex-dividend so why rip yourself off? ZFX is bullish in the short to medium term and will continue to climb


----------



## professor_frink (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*



			
				Anthony Hosemans said:
			
		

> Does your data include October 1987?
> Regards Kooka



yes sir it does.

Just found the bit of paper(ok it's on the back of a phone bill  )

Oct is an up month about 56% of the time.

funny that I was stopped out on a long this morning, but made a profit on a short!

It aint soaring intraday


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

Is it just my watch list or is most of the small stock taken a dive despite the xjo, xso & djia being up....

Or is that what usually happens...????

Looking at apg, dyl (just rebounded), bgf, smo,


----------



## GreatPig (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

Don't know, but my trading portfolio is slightly down at the moment. It was up quite a lot just after opening though.

GP


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

It's me taking profits..he he.


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> It's me taking profits..he he.




So has anyone got anything serious to share, so we can learn...thanks


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> So has anyone got anything serious to share, so we can learn...thanks




Sorry Tek. That was a joke, yes. 

However, I bet there was lots of punters taking profits and making money this morning. Buy low, sell high, blah blah. That's the lesson I suppose.


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Sorry Tek. That was a joke, yes.
> 
> However, I bet there was lots of punters taking profits and making money this morning. Buy low, sell high, blah blah. That's the lesson I suppose.




No prob K.

Yeah guess so.....Tis not me though...


----------



## Realist (13 October 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th - The ASX soars!!*

A good lesson is superstition and historically bad months mean little to the stockmarket.

You can never predict ahead of time what will happen.


----------

